# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Հայաստանը տնտեսապես պատրա՞ստ է արդյոք հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացմանը

## Adriano

Ինչպես բոլորս տեսանք մի քանի օր առաջ փաստացի ստորագրվեց մի համաձայնագիր, ըստ որի երկու երկրների խորհրդարանների  (Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի) վավերացումից հետո, պետք է, որ բացվեն սահմանները երկու կողմից: Սա ենթադրում է սահմանների բացում բոլոր ուղղություններով` հումանիտար, տնտեսական և այլն: Իմ կարծիքով ՀՀ համար կենսական նշանակություն ունի այն հարցը, թե ինչպես սա կանդրադառնա մեր տնտեսական կյանքի  բոլոր բնագավառների  վրա: Ես կցանկանայի իմանալ ֆորումի մասնակիցների կարծիքը և ձեր օգնությամբ որոշակիացնել  ՀՀ համար դրական և բացասական փոփոխությունները տնտեսական տեսանկյունից: 
Ես իմ կարծիքը կհայտնեմ քննարկման ընթացքում, չեմ անում հիմա, որպեսզի քննարկումները լինեն ավելի հետաքրքիր և իմ կարքիով չազդեմ այլ անդամների կարծիքների վրա: :Think:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ես կցանկանայի իմանալ ֆորումի մասնակիցների կարծիքը և ձեր օգնությամբ որոշակիացնել  ՀՀ համար դրական և բացասական փոփոխությունները տնտեսական տեսանկյունից:


Տնտեսությունն առանց դրա էլ իր ճանապարհով գնում է, ոչ մի բան չի խանգարում, մի քիչ ճանապարհն է երկար, ծախսն է շատ, սահմանի բացվելուց հետո ավելի կարճ ճանապարհ կլինի ու էժան գնով ապրանք կներմուծվի: Ուրիշ ոչ մի փոփոխություն տնտեսության մեջ չեմ տեսնում: Մասնավորապես կվնասի ներքին արտադրությանը, դրսից ապրանքն ավելի էժան /կրկնակի անգամ/ գներով է ներմուծվում, քան արտադրվում է Հայաստանում:

----------


## Kuk

Ինչի Հայաստանը տնտեսություն ունի՞ :Shok:

----------

Chilly (16.10.2009), Ungrateful (17.10.2009), Տրիբուն (16.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչի Հայաստանը տնտեսություն ունի՞


Խոպանից եկած փողերը բա ի՞նչ են

----------


## Sagittarius

Շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր թեմայի համար,

այս հարցը բավականին բազմակողմանի է,,, և մի երկու գրառումով անհնար է ներկայացնել, բայց փորձեմ հնարավորինս արտահայտել իմ կարծիքը,,,

նախ,, դրական, թե բացասական, կախված է մեր գործողություններից,, եթե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ իրականացվի, տնտեսական առումով միայն օգուտներ ենք ունենալու,,,
օգուտները բազում են,,,
ներդրումների աճ,, տնտեսական և քաղաքական ռիսկերի պակասեցման շնորհիվ,, 
տնտեսական միջավայրի բարելավում արտադրության գործոննեի գների իջեցման շնորհիվ,
տնտեսության աշխուժացում նոր շուկաների բացման շնորհիվ,
նավթ, գազ, երկաթուղի,,,, մասնակցություն տարածաշրջանային ծրագրերին,,,,,,,, և այլն

ԲԱՅՑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
այս ամենը պետք է վերահսկել,, և շուկայի անտեսանելի ձեռքը այս պարագայում կարող է քանդել մեր տնտեսությունը,,,,,,,,,,
վտանգներ,,,
ինչպիսին կլինեն այդ ներդրումները,, և տնտեսության որ ճյուղերում կկատարվեն, ովքեր կկատարեն,, արդյոք դրանք չեն սահմանափակի մեր երկրի տնտեսական անկախությունը ինչպես արվում է մինչև այսօր, արդյոք դրանք շրջակա միջավայրը թունավորող ձեռնարկություններում չեն կատարվի,,, չէ որ շատ զարգացած երկրներ աշխատում են նման արտադրությունները տեղափոխել թույլ երկրներ,,
ինչպիսին կլինի ներմուծման բնույթը,,, արտադրության միջոցներ,, թե էժան սպառման առարկաներ (ինչպես ասում է Սերժիկը), որոնք ամբողջովին կաթվածահար կանեն առանց այդ էլ գոյություն չունեցող արտադրությունը,,,
կամ ինչ կլինի եթե Հայաստան մտնի դեմպինգի ենթարկված թուրքական գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանքըը,, հայ գյուղացին, որը կազմում է աշխատաշուկայի կեսը,, անգործ կմնա,,, արդյոք մենք օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ կատարել ենք սեփական արտադրողին պաշտպանելու համար,, ո՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛չ, սերժը ասում ա անհրաժեշտություն զգացինք *կ*անենք,,, երբ որ արդեն բանը բանից անցաց լինի,,,,, և հիշեցնեմ որ Հայաստանը անկածության տարիներին դեռևս *ոչ մի* դեմբինգ չի բացահայտել,,, տե՞նց են պայքարելու տնտեսական գիգանտի հետ
կամ բացվող շուկաները գրավելու համար մենք ի՞նչ ենք արտադրում,,, ՈՉԻՆՉ  ,,, նախ պետք է մրցունակ արտադրանք ունենալ,,,, 
տնտեսական մրցակցությանը դիմակայելու և այս ամենից օգուտներ քաղելու համար բազմաթիվ տնեսական գործիքներ կան,,,, բայց դեռևս *ՈՉ ՄԻ* քայլ չի իչականացվել,, մինչ դեռ տարիներ են պետք տնտեսությունը նախապատրաստելու համար,, թեյը եռման չեն խմում,, շուրթերը կվառի՛՛՛՛
իսկ ներկա իշխանություների և մեր գործարարների գիտելիքների և *ԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ*  մակարդակը ինձ վստահություն չեն ներշնչում,,, և Սերժի ելույթներն էլ ցույց են տալիս որ նրանք այս ամենի մասին ընդհանրապես չեն մտահոգվում,,,, այդ ելույթների միակ նպատակը մեր ականջներին լապշա կախելն է,,,  եթե պետք է կարող եմ իր խոսքերը մեջ բերել  առանց մեկնաբանության,,,

----------

davidus (16.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Խոպանից եկած փողերը բա ի՞նչ են


Էդ էլ ա տ-ով, բայց տնտեսություն չի,տրանսֆերտներ ա։))

----------


## ministr

Հայաստանի "տնտեսության" մասին շատ ենք խոսել ու հիմա չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ այն փաստին, որ մեր մոտ գործում է ոչ թե տնտեսություն, այլ ցեխ ` զուրկ իրական մրցակցային հավասար դաշտից: Առավելագույն մրցակցությունը դա ենթացեխերի միջև սոցմրցության նման մի բան է:

Կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ մեզ մոտ ընդհանուր առմամբ ոչինչ չի փոխվում` մնալով վատ: Ինչ կփոխվի սահման բացելուց? Ընդհանուր առմամբ ոչ մի բան: Իսկ ինչու? Շատ պարզ: Մեզ մոտ վաղուց այն վիճակը չէ, որ պատահական մեկը կարողանա մենաշնորհային ապրանք ներկրել Հայաստան: Հետևաբար թուրքական էժանացած ապրանքը մեզ ամենևին ավելի էժան չի հասնելու: Տարբերությունը մտնելու է ում գրպանը? Շատ ճիշտ էլ գուշակեցիք: Էս կրիզիս վիճակներում սա երկնային մանանայա: Հայաստան պետությունը շոշափելի կօգտվի միայն հնարավոր կոմունիկացիաներից (որոնք դեռ շատ հեռավոր հորիզոններում են), որ հնարավոր է անցնեն Հայաստանով: Հա մեկ էլ շատ հնարավոր է, որ շինարարություններում տեսնենք թուրք բանվորներ` հայերի փոխարեն, որպես ավելի էժան և որակյալ աշխատուժ:

----------

Askalaf (17.10.2009), davidus (16.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Հա մեկ էլ շատ հնարավոր է, որ շինարարություններում տեսնենք թուրք բանվորներ` հայերի փոխարեն, որպես ավելի էժան և որակյալ աշխատուժ:


Նման բան հաստատ չենք տեսնի, ավելի շուտ կավելանա թուրքի մոտ էշություն անող հայերի թիվը /ինչը հիմա էլ նենց ոչինչ ահագինա/ :Sad:

----------

Նաիրուհի (10.12.2009)

----------


## davidus

քվեարկել եմ 3-րդ տարբերակի օգտին...

ինչպես վերը նշվեց, թուրքերի "էժան" ապրանքը մեզ իրենց գնով չի հասնի, դա ակնհայտ է, քանի  որ հնարավոր է, որ հենց սահմանում այդ ապրանքը գնեն ու մեզ վրա էլի վերավաճառեն. մնում է, որ այդ մենաշնորհիստների(©) փողերը հերիքեն, որ կարողանան մարսել մեծ քանակությունը.../չնայած չեմ կասկածում որ ունեն ու կարող են մարսել/... բայց խոսքը չի վերաբերում գյուղատնտեսական ապրանքներին, մասնավորապես բնամթերքին.. վախենում եմ, որ գյուղացիները տուժեն առաջին հերքին, քանի որ թուրքիայից անհամեմատ ավելի էժան գներով կներկրեն, ու մերոնց չեն կարողանա ամբողջությամբ իրացնել իրենց բերքը....
կշահենք բեռների տրանզիտի ոլորտում, քանի որ կմեծանա ՀՀ տարածքով անցնող բեռնափոխադրումների ծավալը...../մաքսայինի պետի պաշտոնի համար տապոռ ա ֆռալու  :LOL: /.... հա, մեկ էլ հույսս ինտերնետի ևս մի քանի ՀԱՍՏ մալուխների անցկացումն է, գոնե հիմա գները մի քիչ կիջնեն.... ընդհանուր առմամբ մի տեղ կշահենք, մի այլ տեղ կկորցնենք, մնում է կարողանանք ճիշտ քաղաքականություն վարել, որ գոնե 0-ով դուրս գանք... դրականի մասին հլը շուտ է խոսել..

----------


## Lexsa

Ինչի մոռանաք որ ԱՄՆ դեսպանատուն կառուցելու ժամանակ եկել էին թուրք բանվորներն էին աշխատում հը???
Իսկ էշություն ոնց դու ես ասում Հայը իր լավ պայմաններից չէ որ անում է

----------

davidus (16.10.2009), ministr (16.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ինչի մոռանաք որ ԱՄՆ դեսպանատուն կառուցելու ժամանակ եկել էին թուրք բանվորներն էին աշխատում հը???
> Իսկ էշություն ոնց դու ես ասում Հայը իր լավ պայմաններից չէ որ անում է


դե որ էտքան հասկանում եք ուրեմն ձեր թերություններից բողոքեք, ոչ թե թուրքին բան ասեք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարելի էր երկար բարակ քննարկում անել, մոդելներ ներկայացնել, բարդ-բարդ բաներից խոսել, թե ինչ կլինի սահմանի բացվելուց հետո -  ներդրումային դաշտ (խոպան դաշտ), մրցակցային առավելություններ, արտադրողների հաստատուն ու փոփոխուն ծախսերի համադրում ու դրանց փոփոխություն, արտադրության միջոցների ներմուծում ավելի էժան գներով ու սենց բաներ: Բայց, ցավոք սրտի, Հայաստանում կա մի որոշիչ գործոն, ցանկացած պարագայում, որը ոչ մի մոդելավորման չի ենթարկվում - մարդկային գործոնը: Իսկ մարդկային գործոնի ազդեցությունը լիենլու ա մոտավորապես հետևյալը - Սերոժն ու իրա ախպեր Սաշիկը մի հատ աչքի են անցկացնելու, թե ինչը, որտեղից ու ինչքանով հիմա կարան ավելի էժան ներմուծեն ու նաղդեն մեր վրա, էտ ամեն ինչի ներմուծումը վերցնելու են ձեռները կամ  տալու են հավատարին շակալներին, մաքսայինի թուրքական անցակետի պետ էլ նշանակելու են ասենք Մկան ախպոր տղեքից մեկին, ու արդյունքում, ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվելու, բացի թուրքական շինանյութ վաճառով խանութների լուսամուտներին մեկ ու մեջ հայտնվող "30% զեղչ" գրառումից: 

ՀՀ տնտեսա-քաղաքական ներկա կոնյուկտուրան այնպիսին է, որ էֆեկտիվ տնտեսական որոշումնեի ընդունման մեխանիզմը սկզբունքորեն բացակայում է: Ու էս պահին, ներկա տնտեսական մոդելի մեջ մի նոր` էկզոգեն գործոնի ներմուծումը, տվյալ դեպքում Թուրքիայի հետ բաց սահմանը, ըստ էության տնտեսական համակարգի վրա ոչ մի ազդեցություն էլ չպիտի ունենա: Ինչ-որ ման մունր փոփոխություններ, մի երկու  նոր բացված ներմուծող ֆիրմա, մի երկու փակված` մրցակցության չդիմացած արտադրող, մի երկու բացված նոր արտադրող, որոնք թուրքական հումքով կամ հաստոցներով կաշխատեն, մեկ էլ մի քանի ավել հայ Անթալիայի ափերին, ու վերջ: 

Դրա համար էլ չեմ քվերակել:

----------

Ambrosine (16.10.2009), Elmo (16.10.2009), Kuk (16.10.2009), Norton (16.10.2009), Ժունդիայի (09.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իսկ մարդկային գործոնի ազդեցությունը լիենլու ա մոտավորապես հետևյալը - Սերոժն ու իրա ախպեր Սաշիկը մի հատ աչքի են անցկացնելու, թե ինչը, որտեղից ու ինչքանով հիմա կարան ավելի էժան ներմուծեն ու նաղդեն մեր վրա,


արդեն անցկացրել են,, բա մտածում ես խի էր Սերժիկը «գործարարների» իր բանակով թուրքիա գնացել,, թուտբոլ նայելու՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> արդեն անցկացրել են,, բա մտածում ես խի էր Սերժիկը «գործարարների» իր բանակով թուրքիա գնացել,, թուտբոլ նայելու՞


Ֆուտբոլի տոմսերը հիմնականում զինվորականների վրա էին վաճառել :Jpit: 
Զարմանում եմ դրանց խելքի վրա. զինվորականներին ու անվտանգության աշխատողներին հենց առաջինը պիտի աշխատեն երկրի սահմաններից դուրս շատ չթողնեն... էն էլ Թուրքիա :Shok:  որ մեկին ճանապարհին <<կորցնեին>>, ահագին հետաքրքիր կլիներ :Xeloq:  :Jpit:

----------


## Adriano

> Տնտեսությունն առանց դրա էլ իր ճանապարհով գնում է, ոչ մի բան չի խանգարում, մի քիչ ճանապարհն է երկար, ծախսն է շատ, սահմանի բացվելուց հետո ավելի կարճ ճանապարհ կլինի ու էժան գնով ապրանք կներմուծվի: Ուրիշ ոչ մի փոփոխություն տնտեսության մեջ չեմ տեսնում: Մասնավորապես կվնասի ներքին արտադրությանը, դրսից ապրանքն ավելի էժան /կրկնակի անգամ/ գներով է ներմուծվում, քան արտադրվում է Հայաստանում:


Փաստորեն հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացումը կարող է հանգեցնել *գնային շոկերի* Հայաստանում: Ես այս կարծիքի հետ համաձայն եմ, սակայն հնարավոր է, որ այդ գնային շոկերը սրվեն` ավելի շատ գները մնան նույնը և նույնիսկ տեղի ունենա ինչ-որ փոքր չափի թանկացում կապված հայկական օլիգոպոլիստական միավորումների գործունեության հետ:  :Think:

----------


## Adriano

> Ինչի Հայաստանը տնտեսություն ունի՞


Իսկ դուք տնտեսություն ունենալը ինչպես էք պատկերացնում: Ըստ ձեզ ինչ է նշանակում տնտեսություն ունենալ? :Think:

----------


## Adriano

> Շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր թեմայի համար,
> 
> այս հարցը բավականին բազմակողմանի է,,, և մի երկու գրառումով անհնար է ներկայացնել, բայց փորձեմ հնարավորինս արտահայտել իմ կարծիքը,,,
> 
> նախ,, դրական, թե բացասական, կախված է մեր գործողություններից,, եթե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ իրականացվի, տնտեսական առումով միայն օգուտներ ենք ունենալու,,,
> օգուտները բազում են,,,
> ներդրումների աճ,, տնտեսական և քաղաքական ռիսկերի պակասեցման շնորհիվ,, 
> տնտեսական միջավայրի բարելավում արտադրության գործոննեի գների իջեցման շնորհիվ,
> տնտեսության աշխուժացում նոր շուկաների բացման շնորհիվ,
> ...


Ես ձեր կարծիքի հետ համաձայն եմ: Հատկապես դրական ազդեցություն ունենալու հետ կապված *ներդրումների աճը և հայ գործարարների համար նոր շուկաների բացումը*, սա կարելի է համարել դրական ազդեկներ ՀՀ տնտեսության համար: Համաձայն եմ նաև այն բանի հետ, որ այս դրական հետևանքները չպետք է կենտրոնանան մեկ կամ երկուսի ձեռքում այն պետք է դառնա օգուտ հասարակության ավելի լայն շերտերի համար, հատկապես ՀՀ փոքր և միջին ձեռներեցների համար: *Հաջորդ խնդիրը ներքին արտադրության պաշտպանումն է*: Նախ նշեմ, որ մենք ունենք մի քանի կենտրոնական արտադրություն և ես կարծում եմ, որ այդ կենսական ոլորտներում, պետք է սահմանափակել թուրքական ներդրողների մուտքը, գոնե ինչ-որ շատ փոքր չափով կարող են մասնակցություն ունենալ, իսկ մնացած ոլորտները կարելի է թողնել ազատ, որը թույլ կտա սահմանել ավելի արդար գին շուկայում տեղի ունեցող առաջարկի և պահանջարկի տատանումներից բխող: Վերջին ասվածը կարելի է համարել պետական քաղաքականության մի մաս և ինձ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքը նրա մասին: Հաջորդ խնդիրը գյուղացու և ընդհանրապես գյուղատնտեսության խնդիրն է: Հասկանալի է, որ Հայաստանի գյուղատնտեսությունը ունի բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ: Մի կողմից այս ոլորտը մեծ փողերի կարիք ունի, մյուս կոմից մրցակցության խնդիր կա: Առանց այն էլ այս ոլորտը ունի գնային խդիրներ: Անմիջական գյուղացին փաստորեն այնքան չի օգտվում որքան միջնորդները և վերջնական վաճառողները, որոնք մեզ նման սպառողներին են վաճառում բավականին բարձր գնով արտադրանք: Այս ոլորտը իմ կարծիքով անհրաժեշտ է ենթարկել հետագա լիբերալացման, այսինքն պետք է թույլ տալ այս ոլորտ ազատ ներդրումների հոսք, ինչու չէ պետական ,կիսապետական և մասնավոր օտարերեկրյա և տեղի կազմակերպությունները պետք է նոր տեխնոլոգիաների ներդրումով առավել բարձր կարգի մրցունակ արտադրանք տան: Այսինքն պետությունը պետք է օժանդակի մասնավոր ներդրողներին: Ինչպես դա անել. առաջին վարկավորման պայմանների վերանայում պետք է արվի, լրացուցիչ խթաններ պետք է ստեղծել և նոր միայն այս ոլորտը բացել Թուրքիայի նման հզոր պետության առջև: Այդ խթանները և օժանդակությունը առաջին հերթին պետք է տալ այն ընկերություններին որոնք բեկումնային լուծումներ են առաջարկում այս ոլորտում: Այստեղ նաև իմ կարծիքով գյուղացիների տեսանկյունից լավ կլինի խոշոր ֆերմերային տնտեսությունների վերականգնումը: Ես համաձայն եմ նաև այն կարծիքի հետ, որ հստակ պետական քաղաքականություն ՀՀ տնտեության պաշտպանության գործում մշակաված չէ: Այդ ծրագիրը ոչ թե պետք է հիմնված լինի զուտ կարծիքների, այլև լուրջ հաշվարկների վրա, որը իհարկե անելը այնքան էլ հեշտ խնդիր չէ: :Think:

----------

Sagittarius (17.10.2009)

----------


## Adriano

> Հայաստանի "տնտեսության" մասին շատ ենք խոսել ու հիմա չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ այն փաստին, որ մեր մոտ գործում է ոչ թե տնտեսություն, այլ ցեխ ` զուրկ իրական մրցակցային հավասար դաշտից: Առավելագույն մրցակցությունը դա ենթացեխերի միջև սոցմրցության նման մի բան է:
> 
> Կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ մեզ մոտ ընդհանուր առմամբ ոչինչ չի փոխվում` մնալով վատ: Ինչ կփոխվի սահման բացելուց? Ընդհանուր առմամբ ոչ մի բան: Իսկ ինչու? Շատ պարզ: Մեզ մոտ վաղուց այն վիճակը չէ, որ պատահական մեկը կարողանա մենաշնորհային ապրանք ներկրել Հայաստան: Հետևաբար թուրքական էժանացած ապրանքը մեզ ամենևին ավելի էժան չի հասնելու: Տարբերությունը մտնելու է ում գրպանը? Շատ ճիշտ էլ գուշակեցիք: Էս կրիզիս վիճակներում սա երկնային մանանայա: Հայաստան պետությունը շոշափելի կօգտվի միայն հնարավոր կոմունիկացիաներից (որոնք դեռ շատ հեռավոր հորիզոններում են), որ հնարավոր է անցնեն Հայաստանով: Հա մեկ էլ շատ հնարավոր է, որ շինարարություններում տեսնենք թուրք բանվորներ` հայերի փոխարեն, որպես ավելի էժան և որակյալ աշխատուժ


Այստեղ ձեր ասածը ավելի հաստատելու համար նշեմ Իրանին, նրա հետ ունենք բաց սահման բայց ինչպիսի տնտեսական օգուտներ ունենք, այստեղ կարծես թե կարող է նույն բանը լինել թուրքիայի դեպքում սահմանները բաց բայց ոչ մի էական տեղաշարժ ՀՀ տնտեսության համար: Չնայած ես այդ կարծիքին չեմ:

----------


## Adriano

> Նման բան հաստատ չենք տեսնի, ավելի շուտ կավելանա թուրքի մոտ էշություն անող հայերի թիվը /ինչը հիմա էլ նենց ոչինչ ահագինա/


Բայց իմ կարծիքով սա լուրջ խնդիրա, սակայն ես սա ոչ թե հասկանում եմ շինարարության վրա այլ ընդհանուր: Խնդիրը լրացուցիչ *աշխատուժի* հոսքն է Հայսատան: Չնայած դա բացառել չի կարելի, բայց էդ, որ գիժ թուրը կգա ստեղ  թեկուզ բանվորության հաջորդ օրը կփախնի այստեղից: Խնդիրը նրանւմ է, որ մենք մեր ներսում ունենք լուրջ խնդիր աշխատաշուկայի հետ, որը ևս մեծ պատճառ է հանդիսանում ՀՀ տնտեսության անկման համար: :Think:

----------


## Adriano

> Կարելի էր երկար բարակ քննարկում անել, մոդելներ ներկայացնել, բարդ-բարդ բաներից խոսել, թե ինչ կլինի սահմանի բացվելուց հետո -  ներդրումային դաշտ (խոպան դաշտ), մրցակցային առավելություններ, արտադրողների հաստատուն ու փոփոխուն ծախսերի համադրում ու դրանց փոփոխություն, արտադրության միջոցների ներմուծում ավելի էժան գներով ու սենց բաներ: Բայց, ցավոք սրտի, Հայաստանում կա մի որոշիչ գործոն, ցանկացած պարագայում, որը ոչ մի մոդելավորման չի ենթարկվում - մարդկային գործոնը: Իսկ մարդկային գործոնի ազդեցությունը լիենլու ա մոտավորապես հետևյալը - Սերոժն ու իրա ախպեր Սաշիկը մի հատ աչքի են անցկացնելու, թե ինչը, որտեղից ու ինչքանով հիմա կարան ավելի էժան ներմուծեն ու նաղդեն մեր վրա, էտ ամեն ինչի ներմուծումը վերցնելու են ձեռները կամ  տալու են հավատարին շակալներին, մաքսայինի թուրքական անցակետի պետ էլ նշանակելու են ասենք Մկան ախպոր տղեքից մեկին, ու արդյունքում, ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվելու, բացի թուրքական շինանյութ վաճառով խանութների լուսամուտներին մեկ ու մեջ հայտնվող "30% զեղչ" գրառումից: 
> 
> ՀՀ տնտեսա-քաղաքական ներկա կոնյուկտուրան այնպիսին է, որ էֆեկտիվ տնտեսական որոշումնեի ընդունման մեխանիզմը սկզբունքորեն բացակայում է: Ու էս պահին, ներկա տնտեսական մոդելի մեջ մի նոր` էկզոգեն գործոնի ներմուծումը, տվյալ դեպքում Թուրքիայի հետ բաց սահմանը, ըստ էության տնտեսական համակարգի վրա ոչ մի ազդեցություն էլ չպիտի ունենա: Ինչ-որ ման մունր փոփոխություններ, մի երկու  նոր բացված ներմուծող ֆիրմա, մի երկու փակված` մրցակցության չդիմացած արտադրող, մի երկու բացված նոր արտադրող, որոնք թուրքական հումքով կամ հաստոցներով կաշխատեն, մեկ էլ մի քանի ավել հայ Անթալիայի ափերին, ու վերջ: 
> 
> Դրա համար էլ չեմ քվերակել:


Ես համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ այն հարցում, որ մեր մոտ ողջ տնտեսությունը կենտրոնացված է մեկ երկու հոգու ձեռքում: Բայց համենայն դեպս պետք է նշեմ, որ հուսահատությունը դա ամենահեշտ և հայերի ամենասիրած գործն է: Նստեն թախտին ու ասեն ախպեր կօգնի էս մոդելը թե չէ: Նախ անհրաժեշտ է ոչ թե խոսալ այլ գործել: Ողջ աշխարհը հատկապես լուրջ երկրները կատարում են իրենց օգուտների ու կորուստների հաշվարկ: Դա կատարվում է ոչ թե թախտային և կիսահուսահատ պայմաններում այլ լուրջ աշխատանքի միջոցով: Հենց լուրջ մոդելների մշակման միջոցով: Հասկանում եք մի բանա ասել թե Էս տնտեսական կատեգորիան երևի էսքան կլինի, կամ սա սրա վրա էսքան կազդի երևի, ուրիշ բանա ասես այս գործոնը ազդում է այսպես այս չափով: Խնդիրը կայանում է մշակված մոդելի հուսալիության մեջ, որը ապահովելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ոչ թե մոդել գրողներին խանգարեն այլ լուրջ խորհուրդներ տան: Իսկ տնտեսությունը այնպիսի բան է, որ լինելով լրիվ անորոշության կամ մասնակի անորոշության մեջ ինքը գործում է կապ չունի օլիգոպոլիստական տնտեսություն է թո ոչ: Փաստորեն ասածս այն է, որ պետք հեռանալ մոդելը չի գործում գաղափարից և հասկանալ, որ օլիգոպոլացված տնտեսությունում ոչ բոլոր տնտեսական օրենքներն են գործում, իսկ մոդելը թույլ է տալիս տեսնել ինչ չափով և որ գործոնը: :Think:

----------


## Katka

Ռիսկերը շատ մեծ են: Միանշանակ բաց սահմանը ավելի լավ է տնտեսության համար, քան փակը, բայց մերոնց քայլերը այդքան էլ նպատակային չեն, իմ կարծիքով, ու շատ հարցերում մեր արտադրողներին չեն պաշտպանում: Օրինակ, Թուրքիայում մաքսային համակարգը իրենց արտադրողներին հնարավորինս առաջնային տեղ է տալիս, քան ներմուծողներին, այդ առումով մերոնք կքաշվեն, եթե պետությունը չօգնի: Եթե մենք արտահանենք էլ, միայն  դեպի Կարս եւ մոտակա տարածքներ, որտեղ պահանջարկը քիչ է ավելի/հետամնաց շրջաններ/: Ներմուծման տեսանկյունից` սենց , թե նենց ներմուծում ենք: Շատ-շատ սկզբնական շրջանում ձեւի համար կարող է բաց սահմանը նպաստել օտարերկրյա ներդրումների ներհոսքին, բայց ներհոսքը ներհոսք, հարց` պատրաստ ենք այդ ներհոսքին, պատրաստ ենք պահել եկող կապիտալը:Քայլեր այս ուղղությամբ պետք է տարվեն, որ մենք Եվրոպայից եկող հնարավորություններին պատրաստ լինենք: Իսկ արտահանման տեսանկյունից, օրինակ ցեմենտը լրիվ մրցակցային ապրանք է: Մեր մոտ փող էլ կա այնտեղ ներդնելու, կապիտալ էլ կարտահոսի:
Ամեն դեպքում սահմանի բացումը տնտեսական տեսանկյունից մեծ հնարավորություններ կարող է տալ, կարեւորը, որ այդ հնարավորությունները չդառնան կորցրված ու հիմա առաջնային մերոնք կենտրոնան տնտեսական լծակները ուժեղացնելու ու տեղական արտադրողին խթանելու:

----------

Adriano (18.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Վերջին ասվածը կարելի է համարել պետական քաղաքականության մի մաս և ինձ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքը նրա մասին:


տնտեսական քաղաքականության մասի՞ն...
ես ընդհանրապես տնտեսական հարցերում սիրում եմ մասնագիտական մոտեցումը,, նույնիսկ մեզ նման ոչ մասնագիտական երկրի պարագայում,, բայց այստեղ այդ մոտեցումը չեմ կարող կիրառել,,,,
կասեմ մասնավորապես ՀՀ արտաքին տնտեսական քաղաքականության մասին,,,,, ես դիպլոմային եմ գրել այդ թեմայով,, և պրակտիկա ունեցել ՀՀ Էկանոմիկայի համապատասխան բաժնում,, և կարող եմ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասել, որ Հայաստանում այդպիսի քաղաքականություն ուղղակի *ՉԿԱ*, համենայն դեպս մարդիկ, որ պետք է զբաղվեին դրանով,, չգիտես ինչով են զբաղված...
իհարկե կա թղթի վրա գրած «քաղաքականություն»,, բայց դա ընդհամենը մի ռեֆերատ է,, որը գրվել է զաչոտ ստանալու համար....
շատ մասնագետներ լուրջ վերլուծութույններ են իրականացնում՝ ինչպիսին պետք է լինի ՀՀ տնտ քաղաքականությունը,, բայց դեռ լսող չկա.....
իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրան,, որ թուրքական ապրանքները մեզ էժան գնով չեն հասնի,,, կարծում եմ,, լֆիկները, դոդերը, նեմեցները, ինչպես նաև Սերժը չեն կարողանա թուրք բիզնեսմենի դեմը առնել,, և դեռ ավելին,, վախենամ որ թուրք բիզնեսմենը նույնիսկ նրանց դուրս կնետի մեր շուկայից և կդառնա միակ իշխող գործոնը մեր տնտեսությունում,,,, դա, իհարկե, եթե մեր իշխանությունները շարունակեն տնտեսությանը այսպիսի չարչիական մոտեցում ցուցաբերել,,, 
երկրի ներսում իրանց «իմ ախպերս» տնտ. քաղաքականությունը կարողանում ա յոլա տանել,,,, բայց միջազգային տնտ. հարաբերությունների պարագայում այն կարառելի չի

----------


## Katka

> տնտեսական քաղաքականության մասի՞ն...
> ես ընդհանրապես տնտեսական հարցերում սիրում եմ մասնագիտական մոտեցումը,, նույնիսկ մեզ նման ոչ մասնագիտական երկրի պարագայում,, բայց այստեղ այդ մոտեցումը չեմ կարող կիրառել,,,,
> կասեմ մասնավորապես ՀՀ արտաքին տնտեսական քաղաքականության մասին,,,,, ես դիպլոմային եմ գրել այդ թեմայով,, և պրակտիկա ունեցել ՀՀ Էկանոմիկայի համապատասխան բաժնում,, և կարող եմ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասել, որ Հայաստանում այդպիսի քաղաքականություն ուղղակի *ՉԿԱ* համենայն դեպս մարդիկ, որ պետք է զբաղվեին դրանով,, չգիտես ինչով են զբաղված...
> իհարկե կա թղթի վրա գրած «քաղաքականություն»,, բայց դա ընդհամենը մի ռեֆերատ է,, որը գրվել է զաչոտ ստանալու համար.... 
> շատ մասնագետներ լուրջ վերլուծութույններ են իրականացնում՝ ինչպիսին պետք է լինի ՀՀ տնտ քաղաքականությունը,, բայց դեռ լսող չկա.....
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրան,, որ թուրքական ապրանքները մեզ էժան գնով չեն հասնի,,, *կարծում եմ,, լֆիկները, դոդերը, նեմեցները, ինչպես նաև Սերժը չեն կարողանա թուրք բիզնեսմենի դեմը առնել,, և դեռ ավելին,, վախենամ որ թուրք բիզնեսմենը նույնիսկ նրանց դուրս կնետի մեր շուկայից և կդառնա միակ իշխող գործոնը մեր տնտեսությունում,,,,* դա, իհարկե, եթե մեր իշխանությունները շարունակեն տնտեսությանը այսպիսի չարչիական մոտեցում ցուցաբերել,,, 
> երկրի ներսում իրանց «իմ ախպերս» տնտ. քաղաքականությունը կարողանում ա յոլա տանել,,,, բայց միջազգային տնտ. հարաբերությունների պարագայում այն կարառելի չի


Այսինքն հիմնական պրոբլեմը օլիգարխիա՞ն է: Իսկ հնարավոր է, որ թուրքերը գան ու ստեղ հող/տարածք/ գնեն` բիզնես դնելու համար:
*Տենց բան հնարավոր չի*, նույնիսկ եթե շարունակվի չարչիությունը:Կարծում եմ, մեր շուկան թուրք բիզնեսմենի համար գրավիչ չի :Think: Լֆիկը եւն առավել եւս:

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն հիմնական պրոբլեմը օլիգարխիա՞ն է: Իսկ հնարավոր է, որ թուրքերը գան ու ստեղ հող/տարածք/ գնեն` բիզնես դնելու համար:
> *Տենց բան հնարավոր չի*, նույնիսկ եթե շարունակվի չարչիությունը:Կարծում եմ, մեր շուկան թուրք բիզնեսմենի համար գրավիչ չիԼֆիկը եւն առավել եւս:


Դե ուրեմն մենք իրանց մոտ կանենք :LOL:  ուրեմն Վանա ծովի ափին մի հատ ռեստորան կա, տառեխ ձկան խորոված են անում ցանկացողները կարող են կողքը ավելի մեծ ռեստորան բացել :LOL:

----------


## Katka

> Դե ուրեմն մենք իրանց մոտ կանենք ուրեմն Վանա ծովի ափին մի հատ ռեստորան կա, տառեխ ձկան խորոված են անում ցանկացողները կարող են կողքը ավելի մեծ ռեստորան բացել


Հա, հետո՞:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, հետո՞:


Հետո շատ բան ա հնարավոր:

----------


## Katka

> *Իսկ դուք տնտեսություն ունենալը ինչպես էք պատկերացնում*: Ըստ ձեզ ինչ է նշանակում տնտեսություն ունենալ?


- հստակ սահմանված ռազմավարություն՝ հստակ նպատակներով
- հստակ մարտավարություն՝ հստակ քայլերով
- նորմալ աշխատանքային պայմաններ՝ ամեն մարդ իր տեղում
- երիտասարդությանը նոր նախաձեռնություններում աջակցություն :Think:

----------


## Katka

> Հետո շատ բան ա հնարավոր:


Իսկ դու եթե բիզնեսմեն լինեիր, կգնայի՞ր:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ դու եթե բիզնեսմեն լինեիր, կգնայի՞ր:


Ոնց որ լուրջ բիզնես թեմայա գնում, դե ուրեմն մի այսպիսի առաջարկ ունեմ և եթե հնարավորություն ունենայի անպայման կանեի, այսպես.
Կարա՞ս Վանա լճից տառեխ բերես Հայաստան, եթե հնարավոր չի մեծ քանակությամբ բերել, դե կարողա պետությունը թույլ չի տալիս, ուրեմն բերում ես և այստեղ բազմացնում ես, մի լավ տեղում մի հատ տարածք ես վերձնում ես, ռեմոնտ ես անում գեղեցիկ դիզայն ես տալիս և այլն հետո ամենակարևորը մի հատ լավ պովռ ես ճարում, կլիենտ ապահովողը պողվռն ա, մինի ռեստորանիդ անունը դնում ես «ՎԱՆԱ ԾՈՎԻ ՏԱՌԵԽԻ ԽՈՐՈՎԱԾ» կամ նման մի բան ու մի հատ հավեսով գովազդ ես անում, իհարկե կարող ես հեռուստացույցով էլ գովազդել, իհարկե ռեստորանումդ միայն ձուկ չի լինելու բայց ինձ թվում է որ Տառեխի խորովածը կարող է հաճախորդ ապահովել:

----------


## Katka

> Ոնց որ լուրջ բիզնես թեմայա գնում, դե ուրեմն մի այսպիսի առաջարկ ունեմ և եթե հնարավորություն ունենայի անպայման կանեի, այսպես.
> Կարա՞ս Վանա լճից տառեխ բերես Հայաստան, եթե հնարավոր չի մեծ քանակությամբ բերել, դե կարողա պետությունը թույլ չի տալիս, ուրեմն բերում ես և այստեղ բազմացնում ես, մի լավ տեղում մի հատ տարածք ես վերձնում ես, ռեմոնտ ես անում գեղեցիկ դիզայն ես տալիս և այլն հետո ամենակարևորը մի հատ լավ պովռ ես ճարում, կլիենտ ապահովողը պողվռն ա, մինի ռեստորանիդ անունը դնում ես «ՎԱՆԱ ԾՈՎԻ ՏԱՌԵԽԻ ԽՈՐՈՎԱԾ» կամ նման մի բան ու մի հատ հավեսով գովազդ ես անում, իհարկե կարող ես հեռուստացույցով էլ գովազդել, իհարկե ռեստորանումդ միայն ձուկ չի լինելու բայց ինձ թվում է որ Տառեխի խորովածը կարող է հաճախորդ ապահովել:


 :LOL:   նեկուդիշնի բիզնեսմեն կլինես:/չնեղանաս հա՜, կատակում եմ/": Տարեխը միայն Վանա լճինն է: Էդքան ծախս մի ռեստորանի համար, որը չի գնահատվի ու դա 100 %, չարժի :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> նեկուդիշնի բիզնեսմեն կլինես:/չնեղանաս հա՜, կատակում եմ/": Տարեխը միայն Վանա լճինն է: Էդքան ծախս մի ռեստորանի համար, որը չի գնահատվի ու դա 100 %, չարժի


 Էտ ձուկը ամեն մեկի բանը չի, իհարկե թանկ հաճույքա, ոնց են Սևանի իշխանի համար կթվում, համ էլ եթե կարողանաս պայմաններ ստեղծես կարաս ձկներին այստեղ էլ բազմացնես ուղղակի ձկնաբան պտի լինես :LOL: Ուզու՞մ ես ավելի լավ բան ասեմ, այս մեկը թուրքիայի հետ կապ չունի միայն կարաս ստանոկը թուրքիայից բերես, բայց ցանկացած բիզնեսի համար շրջապատ պետք է ունենաս ու կապեր:

----------


## Katka

> Էտ ձուկը ամեն մեկի բանը չի, իհարկե թանկ հաճույքա, ոնց են Սևանի իշխանի համար կթվում, համ էլ եթե կարողանաս պայմաններ ստեղծես կարաս ձկներին այստեղ էլ բազմացնես ուղղակի ձկնաբան պտի լինեսՈւզու՞մ ես ավելի լավ բան ասեմ, այս մեկը թուրքիայի հետ կապ չունի միայն կարաս ստանոկը թուրքիայից բերես, բայց ցանկացած բիզնեսի համար շրջապատ պետք է ունենաս ու կապեր:


*Խավարը ցավոտ է ոչ միայն աչքերի,այլև հոգու համար:Բայց խավարից լույս հանելը,որքան էլ դժվար լինի,անպայման պետք է հիացնող և ուրախալի լինի* :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> *Խավարը ցավոտ է ոչ միայն աչքերի,այլև հոգու համար:Բայց խավարից լույս հանելը,որքան էլ դժվար լինի,անպայման պետք է հիացնող և ուրախալի լինի*


Անպայման, ուրեմն չվախենանք դժվարություններից, որովհետև վերջ քաղցրություն է լինելու :Smile:

----------

